# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  Neck Knife Survival Kit

## Pict

For many years now I have been using a PSK built around my Livesay NRGS neck knife.  This afternoon I shot a short video showing the contents of the kit and explaining some of my reasoning for the items included as well as some tips on how to carry a necker.

This kit is intended to be a back-up to the items I normally carry on my person. Items get lost or forgotten enough that it is always good to have a self contained PSK to give an extra layer of security.

*The rubber cover is made from a bicycle inner tube*.  Placing it on the knife as shown creates three access points for the items underneath.  You don't have to unpack the entire kit each time you want something, just roll back the part that covers the item.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*Neck Knife Survival Kit*

Mac

----------


## panch0

Great advise and even better knife. I love neckers.

----------


## crashdive123

As alway, nice job Mac.

----------


## rebel

Very nice vid.  I like your kit.  The only thing I might add as a back-up fire starter would be a plastic magnifiying glass.

----------


## endurance

Great little kit.  I really like the internal usable flashlight.  Great idea and well integrated.  I might opt for a braided cord for a bit more width to add comfort and more cordage.  thanks for sharing!

----------


## Rick

I'm not a fan of neck knives but you've taken it a step further. I really do like that. If it would not be too much trouble, could you list out the contents? There are a couple of items on there I can't make out what they are. Not a problem with your vid, just a problem with my hearing. 

Thanks! You really do a nice job with these. You do a very good job taking things a step further and improving on them. Very intuitive.

----------


## Pict

Here's a list.  

*SHELTER* - Seven strand Paracord & handle wrap, Needle and waxed line for clothing repair. This kit is light on shelter resources.

*FIRE* - BSA Hotspark, Cotton treated with Vaseline, 2 birthday candles.

*WATER* - Two 10 oz milk bags, 20 mg Potassium Permanganate. This would only allow me to treat 20 oz of water at a time and it takes a half hour to treat water with KMnO4. At a water source that would translate into 40 oz an hour which is good enough.

*SIGNALS* - Day/Night Mirror, LED Light, Fire/Smoke, Whistle

*NAVIGATION* - 20 mm Button Compass

*FOOD* - #4 waxed line for snares, traps, or fishing. I give food a very low priority in small survival kits, its just not a killer.

This kit would allow me to concentrate on making a shelter, finding a water source, and collecting fuel for a fire. It eliminates the need to make friction fire and a container to boil water. Once in a stable situation it would allow me to signal for help and get my bearings if I had to move. Mac

----------


## Pict

> Very nice vid.  I like your kit.  The only thing I might add as a back-up fire starter would be a plastic magnifiying glass.


That is a good idea for a back-up.  This kit really is my back-up though and is rarely used by itself.  I went with the mini ferro rod and treated cotton because it really is bombproof and isn't dependent on weather conditions.  Rain or shine, day or night a ferro rod and treated cotton will produce flame.  Mac

----------


## lucznik

Just watched the video.  Very good job.  

I like the necker PSK idea as well.  I might just have to see about making one up for myself. 

What did you use for the rubber tubing? Is that just bicycle inner tube?

----------


## vthompson

I have tried twice to watch the video but YOU TUBE is down for maintenance. But, I own a Becker BK-11 neck knife and absolutely love it. I use it more than I thought that I would whenever I bought it. I just take mine off long enough to take a shower.

----------


## crashdive123

> I have tried twice to watch the video but YOU TUBE is down for maintenance. But, I own a Becker BK-11 neck knife and absolutely love it. I use it more than I thought that I would whenever I bought it. I just take mine off long enough to take a shower.


If you would've gotten a stainless steel model you'd never have to take it off.  :Smile:

----------


## Rick

> Seven strand Paracord & handle wrap, Needle and waxed line for clothing repair. This kit is light on shelter resources.


I understand what you are saying there but I'm not sure it is light. Given the environment in Brazil, from the pictures you've posted, making something like a lean-to with natural materials doesn't appear to be that difficult unless you are on a ridge top. Using the paracord, waxed line or vines to tie framework materials together would be just about all you need, IMHO. Yes/No?

Now, let's talk about that day/night mirror. You said you stuck something to the back of it to enable night time signalling(?). What did you put on it and how are you using it at night?

----------


## crashdive123

I took the statement:  


> SIGNALS - Day/Night Mirror, LED Light, Fire/Smoke, Whistle


  LED reflecting off the mirror is what I assumed (I know that's dangerous sometimes).

----------


## Jonesy

That is a really great kit. Lot of stuff in a small backup. The good stuff never stops around here.  :Smile: 


Hang on to that Newt Livesay knife. Last I heard he was out of the knife business. Too bad he made some very useful blades.

----------


## Pict

I have four of Newt's neckers. They are still out there since I posted that video several people have gotten in contact with me saying they bought one, all from resellers.  Newt's still out there but I don't know how much he's producing.  Mac

----------


## Rick

I would think the new Ka-Bar Becker Necker BK11 would work as well in this role. It's made for the TDI belt clip so you could use it as a neck knife or a belt knife, whichever is more convenient. 

Here is the Ka-Bar site that lists it but you can find them cheaper. 

https://www.kabar.com/product_detail...arch%20Results

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

nice neck kit
i just have a fire starter taped to my sheath
i'll have to incorporate your rubber tube idea so i can add more items

i notice you carry your knife handle down, has it ever slipped out ?

----------


## Pict

No, it's very secure.  I do have to pay attention to putting it away.  I typically turn the sheath to the right for that.  Mac

----------


## oneraindog

"...no problem for the sheeple..."

nice.

----------


## Rick

Mac - You said you stuck something to the back of the day/night mirror to enable night time signaling(?). What did you put on it and how are you using it at night?

----------


## Pict

> Mac - You said you stuck something to the back of the day/night mirror to enable night time signaling(?). What did you put on it and how are you using it at night?


During the day you use the mirror to reflect sunlight.  On the back is the silver side of a reflector sticker like the ones on the back of trucks (silver/red).  If someone is searching for you with a light it will show up from a broad range of angles to the mirror.  The mirror would have to be pointed at the light to return a signal, the reflector doesn't, at least not exactly.  The idea would be to use the LED in one hand to attract attention and the reflector to show up in their light from a distance.  You can see the LED blinking from a long way off.

I got a bunch of them at the DMV (DETRAN in Brazil)  I also put these on the back of my medallion type compass'.  The glue on these is really strong.  They just help you show up at night.  Mac

----------


## SARKY

this is my neck kit. It consists of a type 27 Silva compass, Fox 40 whistle, flint and striker, Cold Steel Mini Pendelton Hunter, and a Micro Lite II. The compass does double duty as a compass and signal mirror

----------


## Rick

Oh, reflective tape! Great idea. Tell the truth, your wife and daughter come up with these ideas don't they?

Good stuff!!

----------


## Pict

> Oh, reflective tape! Great idea. Tell the truth, your wife and daughter come up with these ideas don't they?
> 
> Good stuff!!


No, they drive me into the wilderness.  Mac

----------


## Pict

> this is my neck kit. It consists of a type 27 Silva compass, Fox 40 whistle, flint and striker, Cold Steel Mini Pendelton Hunter, and a Micro Lite II. The compass does double duty as a compass and signal mirror


Sarky,

Good stuff in that kit.  The items in your photo are the kind of thing I carry as my "first string".  I really like the looks of that mini-pendleton hunter.  I wasn't aware of that knife, it looks real handy.  Mac

----------


## SARKY

It is actually part of my first tier kit. The rest is in a "SpecOps" Dry Cell Onboard (small first aid kit, 550 cord, tampoons(for tinder), etc.)
The mini-pendelton hunter is a very nice knife, I like the shape of the blade (for field use)  and it is light enough but strong enough to do what I need a neck knife to do. The sheath holds it firmly so I don't worry about it falling out.

----------


## jeff_c

I just received a RAT Cutlery Izula... AWESOME knife!!!! and very capable from demo's I have seen.
http://www.ratcutlery.com/neck_knife.htm

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Pict

The RAT Izula and Becker BK-11 are what I was thinking of when I said to make sure the knife looks like a knife and not just a sharp object.  There are all sorts of beaks and talons marketed as neck knives.  Now I'm all for a well made claw here and there but not for a kit like this. The Izula would do well.  Mac

----------


## Sourdough

Some times I wear a neck survival kit, called a Sig Sauer P-556 SWAT. But generally I have Binoculars around my neck.

----------


## hunter63

Bump.
Thanks, Rick for bringing this back up.

Mac, Very cool.

----------


## Batch

I would like to get a neck knife. I'm leaning towards the Izula.

Anyone know of a good reliable place to buy one?

----------


## kemek

Wicked kit!  Nice knife.  Thanks for a great, informative video post.  Rock on.

----------


## Batch

Ok, I got an Izula  and ahhh no.  I finally found a guy with a Livesay and bought it. 

So, now to build my neck kit. 

Where do you buy potassium Permanganate?

What do you need a button compass for really? If you loss you primary and the map how much help is the button over using the sun to navigate? Really, don't get this and want to understand. 

Birthday candles. How are the used by you.

The tubes of PJ cotton. What did you use for tubes?

Where did you get the reflective tape for the back of the mirror? Did you drill a hole in the mirror?

I would really like a whistle in the kit. Not, on the outside. In the kit. I believe you can not under estimate the effects of a survival situation rendering you unable to in some way signal your rescuers. Many, many, many survivors mention this. Many more who could have been rescued perish for lack of signaling.

I put signaling a need for rescue at number one down here.  That being said this is my first neck kit. So, I look forward to your advice.

----------


## Rick

> What do you need a button compass for really?


Remember, he's in the jungle and under canopy a lot. Add in cloudy or rainy days or night travel.

Potassium Permanganate...you know that stuff can be volatile. 

http://www.soapgoods.com/Potassium-P...FQsNDQod9X-oDw

----------


## Icemancometh

The Izula is a great choice for a necker.  I rarely leave the house without it around my neck.  Wrap the handle with para cord for a more comfortable and secure grip.

----------


## Pict

> Ok, I got an Izula  and ahhh no.  I finally found a guy with a Livesay and bought it. 
> 
> So, now to build my neck kit. 
> 
> Where do you buy potassium Permanganate?
> 
> What do you need a button compass for really? If you loss you primary and the map how much help is the button over using the sun to navigate? Really, don't get this and want to understand. 
> 
> Birthday candles. How are the used by you.
> ...


*Where do you buy potassium Permanganate?*

It is sold in pharmacies here in little foil packets.  I doubt you will find it like this up there. It is a common 3rd world treatment for ringworm as it is very inexpensive but it is not much used in the US.  I would substitute some other form of water treatment tablets.

*What do you need a button compass for really?*

Overcast, fog, night, dense brush, checking another compass, etc.  I agree that they are not the best but better than nothing.  If nothing else they will speed up and confirm your natural ability to determine direction.

*Birthday candles. How are the used by you.*

Light a small piece of the cotton and then light the candle from it. The candle is used to get damp tinder going if everything is wet.  Protect the candles or they will eventually get wax on the kit contents.

*The tubes of PJ cotton. What did you use for tubes?*

I used straws with their ends melted shut.

*Where did you get the reflective tape for the back of the mirror?*

Here the department of transportation requires all trucks to have standardized reflector stickers on the rear of the truck.  I was at the DMV (DETRAN) downtown and saw them for sale.  The stickers I bought are about 8 x 2 inches with red and white panels.  I would check any auto parts store, marine, skateboard, or bike shop for reflective stickers.

The mirror I use in the kit is plastic and doesn't have a hole in it.

*I would really like a whistle in the kit.*

ACR makes a very flat whistle as does TOPS.  I use the ACR whistle in my BK-7 kit.  Whistles tend to be fairly chunky.  That's why I went with it on top of the sheath.  Don't underestimate the camo effect of the whistle in hiding the knife, that is very effective.

Mac

----------


## Batch

> The Izula is a great choice for a necker.  I rarely leave the house without it around my neck.  Wrap the handle with para cord for a more comfortable and secure grip.


So many people love the Izula and it probably is a great neck knife. I did wrap the handle in a wrap that gave some grip in the middle. I think it was called a 360 wrap. But, I have large hands. Actually, I have larger hands then most guys my size. 

The slightly longer handle on the N.R.G.S. makes a big difference in grip comfort even with the slimmer wrap that it comes with. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Having the longer blade is an advantage to me.

Thanks Mac for the responses.

----------


## Pict

I've never seen the two knives in the same photo.  The NRGS is a great knife, it really is a small fixed blade set up for neck carry not what you would typically consider a neck knife.
I'm interested in what you come up with for the kit.  Mac

----------


## survivalpro#4

nice job very concealed and inner tube idea was very cool.

----------


## Aurelius95

Somehow, I missed this thread.  Thanks to SD and Rick for bringing it to my attention.

----------


## pete lynch

When I saw that hunter had bumped Pict's thread about his homemade water filter, I remembered another thread Pict started about his neck knife survival kit and thought it was bump-worthy.
 Enjoy.  :Smile:

----------

